# Jackson DKMGT.. Any good?



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Y'alls. A dude fairly close to me is selling one of these for cheap, and I am kinda considering it. Is that series any good? What info do you have on it? Who has owned one?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 24, 2011)

Japanese import, so construction should be good, alder body with carved top. Early models came with EMG-HZs (blech IMHO), while the later models had the traditional 81 85 layout.

If the price is right go for it.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2011)

Price is around 250 quid, plus minus. It's the one with 81/85. I'm just hoping the guy will sell it cheaper without the pickups.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 24, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Price is around 250 quid, plus minus. It's the one with 81/85. I'm just hoping the guy will sell it cheaper without the pickups.



Jesus Christ, buy it NAOW!


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2011)

Myeah, I just have a bunch of other stuff in my sights as well. For instance a Tele, or that Squier 51 thingy.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 24, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Price is around 250 quid, plus minus. It's the one with 81/85. I'm just hoping the guy will sell it cheaper without the pickups.


 
At that price for Europe:

1) Buy.
2) Sell EMGs
3) Install BKP and passive loom.
4) Rock out?


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2011)

It's gonna more of a beater, so I'm not sure I'll bkp it, but selling off the EMG's is of course also a possibility.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 24, 2011)

Loomer said:


> It's gonna more of a beater, so I'm not sure I'll bkp it, but selling off the EMG's is of course also a possibility.


 
Seriously, at that price you can't really go wrong (unless it's really been beaten to shit of course then all bets are off).


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2011)

judging from pics, it's mainly just really dusty. 
That's easily fixed though!


----------



## BigBaldIan (Nov 24, 2011)

Loomer said:


> judging from pics, it's mainly just really dusty.
> That's easily fixed though!


 
Just think, you could use it to balance out playing Buttercup, you know a whole Yin Yang thing.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2011)

You have a point there


----------



## mikernaut (Nov 24, 2011)

I felt like it was okay for a mid range-ish guitar. But the one I had ,the body was really heavy. ( The one with the flame inlays, Dkmgtff) Not sure if the regular DKmg's are different but you might want to check it out in person to see if the weight is a turn off.


----------



## Loomer (Nov 24, 2011)

Weight was never really an issue for me, to be honest.


----------



## orakle (Nov 24, 2011)

if weight turns off someone from buying a guitar then....... idk.......wtf?


----------



## Zerox8610 (Nov 24, 2011)

I got one. It's a solid guitar, higher frets are hard to hit anything tho... EMGs are alright, I can't compare them to any passives, never owned any good ones. 

The only thing is, it's NOT from Japan. Idk where people keep getting that. Mine had like a made in India sticker or something on it when I got it. 

Then again.... maybe the guy I bought it from was F*ckin' with me


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well I have seen MANY DKMG's and Owned 3 myself and all of them have said Made In Japan. They are pretty sweet guitars for their price. One of my favorite guitar's for the price. For the price it sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 24, 2011)

orakle said:


> if weight turns off someone from buying a guitar then....... idk.......wtf?



Well then you're clearly not a bassist.

Fucking things have ruined many a back.


----------



## elrrek (Nov 25, 2011)

Bigfan said:


> Jesus Christ, buy it NAOW!



THIS!
Why have you not bought it yet? Are you mad?


----------



## groph (Nov 25, 2011)

I have one as my main guitar. Plays pretty effortlessly, it's lightweight and it's got the most comfortable thin-style neck that I've ever played. Definitely an awesome guitar to get for a low price. I got mine for $475.


----------



## musikizlife (Nov 26, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:


> I got one. It's a solid guitar, higher frets are hard to hit anything tho... EMGs are alright, I can't compare them to any passives, never owned any good ones.
> 
> The only thing is, it's NOT from Japan. Idk where people keep getting that. Mine had like a made in India sticker or something on it when I got it.
> 
> Then again.... maybe the guy I bought it from was F*ckin' with me



Mine has a made in japan sticker...

But it's probably among the best mid level productions guitars out there.
Its such a workhorse and plays amazing with a good setup. I've used one as my main for the last few years.
Definitely pick it up!


----------



## maxdgad (Nov 26, 2011)

I played a few at GC before. They're definitely solid guitars and at that price it's a complete steal. If you haven't bought it yet at $250 you're crazy not to.


----------

